# Newly diagnosed, starting low-FODMAP, and miserable! Suggestions?



## tmr434 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've just been diagnosed by my GI specialist with IBS and told to start the low-FODMAP diet. A little background: I've been suffering with digestive issues (abdominal pain when I eat ANYTHING, gas, cramping, alternating diarrhea and constipation, occasional nausea) since September and had progressively eliminated foods from my diet to the point that I've been surviving on Ensure nutrition shakes, V8 Fusion juice, and chicken broth with the very occasional toast or macaroni & cheese when I was desparate for something solid since those seemed to have the least negative effects. Trying to keep a positive attitude, I've lost 25 lbs in the process. ;-)

All that said, I've been trying the low FODMAP diet now, with guidance from my dietician, for 5 days. I've been being very careful to stick with foods that are easier on my system since I really haven't been able to eat for about 4.5 months now. But even being careful, my symptoms are much worse, especially the pain and nausea, and I feel absolutely awful. I've had to stay home from work 2 days this week and it's only Wednesday!

Any suggestions for how to ease this transition back into eating foods allowed on this diet or at least some idea of how long this misery might last before I see some improvement? I desperately want to see a light at the end of this tunnel that's not an on-coming train.


----------



## tmr434 (Jan 10, 2013)

So I'm now 10 days into this low-FODMAP diet and I'm still not feeling much better - abdominal pain and nausea any time I eat anything. At least the diarrhea has stopped, only to be repplaced by constipation. 

Can anyone tell me how soon I should start seeing improvements on this diet? I'm really starting to question if this is an accurate diagnosis or if I need to go back to my primary care doctor and push for further tests/2nd oppinion/referal to other specialty docs.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well there are lots of triggers for IBS, and the low fodmap diet is not the only thing that may help.

Usually after a week or two you should know if it will help. It will help more with the diarrhea/gas than with nausea (as nausea is often an upper GI issue so you may have more functional issues going on than just IBS).

Have they tried an antispasmodic taken 20-30 minutes before a meal? Often the pain is from the colon being more active after meals and that happens no matter which food you eat. Over the counter you can try peppermint, if it doesn't increase your heartburn.

Ginger often helps with the nausea as well.


----------



## Jkristina (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow that is your diet?????

Oh please tell me you are joking 

Its all junk food my dear..nothing of value which is why you are having issues.

Google paleo diet. I swear by this. It should be called the ibs diet


----------

